# Surge question



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

Is the surge amount different for different categories? That is UberX versus Select versus Uber Black? Or when you see a surge amount on the map is that for all categories?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The same...

Rakos


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Actually, it may well be different for different types. In my area x and XL are always the same. Select has a different surge map. I use the app nosurge to check the current levels.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Only x/pool/xl share the same surge. Select has had it's own map for a while now. Black doesn't get surge I believe


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Surge is minimal on Select.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SRGuy said:


> Surge is minimal on Select.


Here in Raleigh we have the exact opposite which is a problem. Something is wrong with the surge algorithm here so select will go up to 3x like nothing which had the exact opposite effect, Ride gets too expensive then they don't take it, they downgrade to x for 6 bucks instead of select for 40.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

EmOinDallas said:


> Is the surge amount different for different categories? That is UberX versus Select versus Uber Black? Or when you see a surge amount on the map is that for all categories?


In Dallas X/XL are the same. Select has its own. Black/SUV also have their own surge.

Kiss that multiplier goodbye though.


----------

